# The change of protocol



## BobVigneault (Jan 21, 2005)

A question for you paedo's:

I can follow the arguments that you're presenting and they sound like they could be good and necessary consequence. The sticking point for me is repentance. In the scriptures, these two ideas have a close affinity. Hence, John the baptizer stalled at the idea of Jesus undergoing a baptism of repentance. 

Where did it change from a sign of repentance to a sign of the new covenant? Help me out.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> A question for you paedo's:
> 
> I can follow the arguments that you're presenting and they sound like they could be good and necessary consequence. The sticking point for me is repentance. In the scriptures, these two ideas have a close affinity. Hence, John the baptizer stalled at the idea of Jesus undergoing a baptism of repentance.
> ...



Bob,
I'll give this a shot: (I'm gonna split the thread)
I believe all of Judea and the surounding areas were well aware of what John was doing.

Mar 1:1 The beginning of the gospel of Jesus Christ, the Son of God. 
Mar 1:2 As it is written in Isaiah the prophet, "Behold, I send my messenger before your face, who will prepare your way, 
Mar 1:3 the voice of one crying in the wilderness: 'Prepare the way of the Lord, make his paths straight,'" 
Mar 1:4 John appeared, baptizing in the wilderness and proclaiming a baptism of repentance for the forgiveness of sins. 
Mar 1:5 And all the country of Judea and all Jerusalem were going out to him and were being baptized by him in the river Jordan, confessing their sins. 
Mar 1:6 Now John was clothed with camel's hair and wore a leather belt around his waist and ate locusts and wild honey. 
Mar 1:7 And he preached, saying, "After me comes he who is mightier than I, the strap of whose sandals I am not worthy to stoop down and untie. 
Mar 1:8 I have baptized you with water, but he will baptize you with the Holy Spirit." 
Mar 1:9 In those days Jesus came from Nazareth of Galilee and was baptized by John in the Jordan. 

It was common knowledge that what John did was a herald to the coming Christ. John stressed the requirement to the common Israelite that prior to today you may have been circumcised, and that is good that you were, however, One is coming and in Him alone you must find forgiveness of sins. Be baptised........take a stand, repent openly of your sinfulness. Jesus validated what John did was right.

Act 2:14 But Peter, standing with the eleven, lifted up his voice and addressed them, "Men of Judea and all who dwell in Jerusalem, let this be known to you, and give ear to my words. 
Act 2:15 For these men are not drunk, as you suppose, since it is only the third hour of the day. 
Act 2:16 But this is what was uttered through the prophet Joel: 
Act 2:17 "'And in the last days it shall be, God declares, that I will pour out my Spirit on all flesh, and your sons and your daughters shall prophesy, and your young men shall see visions, and your old men shall dream dreams; 
Act 2:18 even on my male servants and female servants in those days I will pour out my Spirit, and they shall prophesy. 
Act 2:19 And I will show wonders in the heavens above and signs on the earth below, blood, and fire, and vapor of smoke; 
Act 2:20 the sun shall be turned to darkness and the moon to blood, before the day of the Lord comes, the great and magnificent day. 
Act 2:21 And it shall come to pass that everyone who calls upon the name of the Lord shall be saved.' 
Act 2:22 "Men of Israel, hear these words: Jesus of Nazareth, a man attested to you by God with mighty works and wonders and signs that God did through him in your midst, as you yourselves know-- 
Act 2:23 this Jesus, delivered up according to the definite plan and foreknowledge of God, you crucified and killed by the hands of lawless men. 
Act 2:24 God raised him up, loosing the pangs of death, because it was not possible for him to be held by it. 
Act 2:25 For David says concerning him, "'I saw the Lord always before me, for he is at my right hand that I may not be shaken; 
Act 2:26 therefore my heart was glad, and my tongue rejoiced; my flesh also will dwell in hope. 
Act 2:27 For you will not abandon my soul to Hades, or let your Holy One see corruption. 
Act 2:28 You have made known to me the paths of life; you will make me full of gladness with your presence.' 
Act 2:29 "Brothers, I may say to you with confidence about the patriarch David that he both died and was buried, and his tomb is with us to this day. 
Act 2:30 Being therefore a prophet, and knowing that God had sworn with an oath to him that he would set one of his descendants on his throne, 
Act 2:31 he foresaw and spoke about the resurrection of the Christ, that he was not abandoned to Hades, nor did his flesh see corruption. 
Act 2:32 This Jesus God raised up, and of that we all are witnesses. 
Act 2:33 Being therefore exalted at the right hand of God, and having received from the Father the promise of the Holy Spirit, he has poured out this that you yourselves are seeing and hearing. 
Act 2:34 For David did not ascend into the heavens, but he himself says, "'The Lord said to my Lord, Sit at my right hand, 
Act 2:35 until I make your enemies your footstool.' 
Act 2:36 Let all the house of Israel therefore know for certain that God has made him both Lord and Christ, this Jesus whom you crucified." 
Act 2:37 Now when they heard this they were cut to the heart, and said to Peter and the rest of the apostles, "Brothers, what shall we do?" 
Act 2:38 And Peter said to them, "Repent and be baptized every one of you in the name of Jesus Christ for the forgiveness of your sins, and you will receive the gift of the Holy Spirit. 
Act 2:39 For the promise is for you and for your children and for all who are far off, everyone whom the Lord our God calls to himself." 
Act 2:40 And with many other words he bore witness and continued to exhort them, saying, "Save yourselves from this crooked generation." 
Act 2:41 So those who received his word were baptized, and there were added that day about three thousand souls. 

I believe that the apostles were continuing what John had started...........hence, the change in protocol.

~No more than a mere 2 cents.



[Edited on 1-21-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 21, 2005)

Bob, 

I'll defer to others on this board to answer your good question, but I had to say:



> I think I'm a Reformed Baptisterian,
> or a Malformed Presbytist





Seriously, may the Lord grant grace that we might all continue to reform in matters of faith, worship and practice.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Bob,
> 
> I'll defer to others on this board to answer your good question, but I had to say:
> ...



I think there are a number of us who are in the same boat as Bob, including myself. I am certainly a Reformed Baptist, but attending a Southern Baptist church that is not Reformed. If I had the opportunity and if there were available a truly Reformed Presbytrian church in my area, I would give it a try. 

I know some drive quite a distance to get to a good church, but for me, at the moment, my financial situation will not allow it. So, Andrew, pray for me too!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> I think there are a number of us who are in the same boat as Bob, including myself. I am certainly a Reformed Baptist, but attending a Southern Baptist church that is not Reformed. If I had the opportunity and if there were available a truly Reformed Presbytrian church in my area, I would give it a try.
> 
> I know some drive quite a distance to get to a good church, but for me, at the moment, my financial situation will not allow it. So, Andrew, pray for me too!



Praying, brother, for temporal and spiritual provision!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks for splitting the thread Scott.

Reading through the scriptures you posted, my conclusion would be that there was no change in protocol. Peter did in fact give the same call, 'repent and be baptized', that John did. 

If you are referring to the phrase, 'this promise is for your children', I see that as the protocol has not changed and will not change.

I'm working from a completely different perspective Scott so what your getting at is not real clear to me yet but thanks for trying to help me.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



I would greatly encourage it. I have been a member of 2 Presbyterian congregations. I was taught one on one by a Dr. Roy Blackwood in the Reformed Presbyterian Church. I learned the most from him. He gave me the best material and education in the faith as far as academia. He taught me about Systematic and Historical Theology. My Reformed Baptist Pastor showed me the most humbled heart. I wish I was just one quarter of either of these men.


----------

